# TMAC to the Pistons



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC - Pistons

A TMAC for Hamilton and Billups would give me pause for thought no doubt.
Maybe even Hamilton Prince for TMAC. (NOTE: I would love Rasheed but we have Scola Landry to cover that position).

But still doubt I would make this trade. Especially considering the age of the players involved.


----------



## kiwi30 (Dec 27, 2007)

Can I ask why people even consider trading T-Mac? Maybe it's just because I don't know a lot and he's my favourite player but it seems to me like he's a guy that shouldn't be traded? 

Sorry if it's a dumb question.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Les have already said that he wants still build around T-Mac and Yao so it's pretty unlikely that he'll be traded.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

People say trade Tmac because they know that the Rockets will never trade Yao, kiwi. The idea is that the two of them won't be successful together because they are both susceptible to injury. 

Personally I wouldn't trade anyone to the Pistons, especially Tmac, if Tayshaun wasn't involved. But then, I am sort of biased.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think the other thing to note here is that you would be getting to very solid players in return for TMac. Either combination of players are border line all-stars. Didn't all three of those guys make the East All Star team one year? Prince is on the Olympic Team for goodness sake. Sign me up for that trade.

Then we trade BJax back to Sacramento for Artest!

C - Yao/Deke
PF - ScoLandraHayes
SF - Artest/Battier/Novak
SG - Hamilton/Francis/Head (Hopefully we could pickup someone else to play behind Rip)
PG - Billups/Alston/Brooks (VERY SOLID!)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

If we get Prince then maybe Id consider trading Battier.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Not going to happen. Detroit doesn't want to make a lateral move, and not gain any amount of youth.


----------



## kiwi30 (Dec 27, 2007)

HayesFan said:


> People say trade Tmac because they know that the Rockets will never trade Yao, kiwi. The idea is that the two of them won't be successful together because they are both susceptible to injury.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't trade anyone to the Pistons, especially Tmac, if Tayshaun wasn't involved. But then, I am sort of biased.


Oh, I see now. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing positive can come out of trading T-Mac. If you want to see dumb trades go to clutchfans where they feel that trading T-Mac for the likes of Michael Redd and Corey Maggette is for the better.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think the only way we'll see TMac traded is if he asks for it. Or in the last year of his contract (big expiring).


----------



## Pistons (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish we would get a star player, but no cause for some reason Dumars doesn't want that. I would trade for TMAC any day.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Nothing positive can come out of trading T-Mac. If you want to see dumb trades go to clutchfans where they feel that trading T-Mac for the likes of Michael Redd and Corey Maggette is for the better.


What're you talking about? How would it be a dumb trade if the Rockets got any combination of the Pistons starting lineup?? Everyone wants Prince, but has anyone considered receiving Billups and Hamilton in return for T-Mac is still a really good trade? I don't frequent Clutchfans, but a Billups-Hamilton-TMAC trade would definitely be a good thing.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Again, you have to make that trade if it is really there. You get two quality starters for one.

C - Yao/Deke
PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes
SF - Prince/Battier (or reverse)
SG - Rip (This is where you get help by trading BJax expiring and other pieces.)
PG - Billups/Rafer/Brooks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Battier can play SG. We only really need 3 wing players. 2 to play approx 36mins each and another to back them up playing 24mins. ANother to cover for injuries but the 4th doesnt have to be a star.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What if Detroit threw in their first round pick too and we could dump Head?

TMac/Head for:

Billups/Prince/#29
Billups/Rip/#29
[*}Billups/Rasheed/#29
Rasheed/Prince/#29
Rasheed/Rip/#29

Which of these deals sounds good? Do you make any of these deals?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> What if Detroit threw in their first round pick too and we could dump Head?
> 
> TMac/Head for:
> 
> ...


I like the Billups/Rip/#29 for T-mac and Head but I think we'd also have to throw in #25 in this deal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I like the Billups/Rip/#29 for T-mac and Head but I think we'd also have to throw in #25 in this deal.


I hear ya. My intent here was really to see if any of the folks having issue with the trade would maybe start to lean toward it. If we swapped picks that defeats my intent a bit.

#29 was to sweeten the deal giving Houston two first round picks and a chance to possibly move up higher in the draft or work them into a trade along with BJax for another key veteran.

I was almost leaning toward Billups/Sheed/#29. My reason is Rasheed would come of the books after next season and then dare I say it we could package Scola or Landry with BJax for another star player.

Alot of options here.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Billups and Hamilton for McGrady? Doesn't sound like a bad idea to me, but it's probably not going to happen. It sounds to good. Getting Prince would be awesome but we would have to give up one more player to get him.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The only trade I'd make is Head/Jackson/#25 for however far up we could go + filler. If not the Wolves or Blazers early second round picks. They both have 2 picks in the 30's.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> What if Detroit threw in their first round pick too and we could dump Head?
> 
> TMac/Head for:
> 
> ...


What about T-Mac, Head, #25 for Sheed, Rip, Affalo, #29? Would that be suffice? As much as I love Chauncey's game, if he were to come, we'd have a new issue of getting rid of Alston... what do we do?!?!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> What about T-Mac, Head, #25 for Sheed, Rip, Affalo, #29? Would that be suffice? As much as I love Chauncey's game, if he were to come, we'd have a new issue of getting rid of Alston... what do we do?!?!


Yeah, back to my point about alot of options. I like this to. I wouldn't trade Alston if we got Billups though. I would keep him as my backup unless someone offered me something crazy for him. AB can ride the pine for one more year.

The other thing would be if you got Sheed it really wouldn't be necessary to have both Scola and Landry on this team. We could package one of them along with BJax for Artest, MMiller, MRedd, or CMaggette.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The only trade I'd make is Head/Jackson/#25 for however far up we could go + filler. If not the Wolves or Blazers early second round picks. They both have 2 picks in the 30's.


I see this happening. 

I don't think the Pistons are going to make any high profiling trades. 

If they are indeed rebuilding, there is noway they are taking any stars back. They want young talents, and good draft picks. Quite frankly, we don't have both.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Quite frankly, we don't have both.


Stephen A, is that you? I didn't sense any of that bravado from your response.:biggrin:

Sorry your show got cancelled.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Stephen A, is that you? I didn't sense any of that bravado from your response.:biggrin:
> 
> Sorry your show got cancelled.


Haha, Stephen A is a fun gay to watch.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Haha, Stephen A is a fun gay to watch.


Didn't the mods rip on me in an earlier thread for using the word *GA*HAPP*Y*!

Kidding, I know it was a typo or was it!:lol:


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Would you guys make a deal with Chicago? You are getting less accomplished players but younger. In priciple, lets say:
TMAC for
Kirk, Gooden, and Sefo

You are getting two starters with a young prospect in Sefo.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

PD said:


> Would you guys make a deal with Chicago? You are getting less accomplished players but younger. In priciple, lets say:
> TMAC for
> Kirk, Gooden, and Sefo
> 
> You are getting two starters with a young prospect in Sefo.


That sounds very interesting, but I think the biggest question mark would be Sefo. He's a good rebounding guard, but I've never really seen him shoot? I don't know whether he's a good shooter? But I really wouldn't mind a trade like that, Kirk and Gooden would be a great trade off for an aging T-Mac, plus a young prospect whether boom or bust can only help but not hurt the team.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

PD said:


> Would you guys make a deal with Chicago? You are getting less accomplished players but younger. In priciple, lets say:
> TMAC for
> Kirk, Gooden, and Sefo
> 
> You are getting two starters with a young prospect in Sefo.


I wouldn't make that deal. Hinrich played like crap this past season and we don't need Gooden.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rip + Rasheed for T-Mac is a great deal for you guys.

That would give you a very formidable starting lineup

PG- Rafer Alston
SG- Richard Hamilton
SF- Shane Battier
PF- Rasheed Wallace
C- Yao Ming

Yao is surrounded by 4 three point threats. He's got guys who work well off the ball. The defense would get better, with Wallace holding it down at PF. Rasheed and Rip have the nastiness that you need to surround Yao with. This team would get you guys out of the 1st round for sure.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we get Rasheed then Scola and Hayes are getting traded. 

We could prossible get another good SF/SG


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

I would trade T-mac for rip and billups anyday are line up would form alot better around yao.
C-Yao
Pf-Scola/Landry
Sf-Battier
Sg-Rip
Pg-Billups
I mean really look at this line up...you cant go wrong with this at all.


----------

